# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Antidepressiva wordt snel en makkelijk voorgeschreven

## Petra717

Hoi allemaal, 

Srry voor het lange wachten op ee nieuwe stelling! Daarom zal ik er dezer dagen een paar axtra maken! Zodat jullie maar raak mogen reageren! Tevens zal ik gaan reageren op de andere stellingen! 

De stelling voor deze keer gaat over het feit dat antidepressiva makkelijk en snel wordt voorgeschreven door de huisarts.

De rubriek antidepressiva is een veel bezochte rubriek, je hoort vele verhalen (positief en negatief) over het gebruik, het afbouwen, twijfels om er aan te beginnen ect.. Regelmatig komt het voorbij op het nieuws en in de krant.

*Ik zeg niet dat alle huisartsen zo zijn, maar voor veel geld dat ze vaak standaard antidepressiva voorschrijven. Dat is veruit de makkelijkste weg, als het mee zit dan werkt het en slaat het aan. anders proberen we een ander standaard... 
Dit heeft ook al meerdere malen in de krant gestaan. 

Vaak dacht ik dan waarom? Er zijn zoveel verschillende soorten AD's en allemaal hebben ze een net iets andere werking en/of andere werkende stof en/of zitten ze in een andere groep... 
Waarom dan niet even verder kijken dan onze neus lang is? Dus kijken waarvoor je antidepressiva voorschrijft en is het wel nodig? kan het ook zonder? (ook al duurt het dan wat langer?).. 

Bij een aantal huisartsen komt dit voort uit gebrek aan kennis van de antidepressiva'. Ook de tijdsdruk speelt een rol.
Aan de andere kant vind ik dat de patiënt ook beter voor zichzelf mag op komen, door meer te vragen, vragen naar andere mogelijheden, of meer over bijwerkingen en het afbouwen.* 

Om lang verhaal kort te maken!
De volgende stelling: 

*Huisarsten zouden hun patiënten beter mogen voorlichten over het gebruik ect. van de antidepressiva

Antidepressiva word snel en gemakkelijk voor geschreven, dit in het voordeel van de patiënt.*

Veel succes! en ben zeer benieuwd naar jullie meningen!

Groetjes,
Petra

----------


## Rooibosthee

De stelling: 
Huisarten zouden hun patienten beter mogen voorlichten over het gebruik ect. van de antidepressiva.
Antidepressiva word snel en gemakklelijk voor geschreven, dit is een voordeel van de patient. 

Ik zou het los van elkaar willen beoordelen. 
Het eerste: Ik vind absoluut dat er meer voorlichting bij moet. Mensen die het gaan gebruiken zijn depressief. Het dan juist goed om hun duidelijk te vertellen wat voor middel ze krijgen. En om ze de werking te vertellen. 
Het tweede: Hat kan voor sommige mensen makkelijk zijn om het gemakkelijk van de huisarts te krijgen. Maar of dit de bedoeling is? Dat denk ik niet. Misschien is het niet voor iedereen goed om maar makkelijk antidespressiva voor te schrijven. En of dit nu een voordeel voor de patient moet zijn. Denk het niet.

Groetjes .

----------


## tantett

Ik zelf heb het ook meegemaakt dat mij een anti depressiva zo voor werd geschreven dat ik er zelfs van stond te kijken hoe gemakkelijk het gaat.De huisartsen horen te weten dat dit chemische middel een greep kan hebben op de hersens (veranderingen van gedrag zelfs verslavingen en allergische reacties etc. of simpel weg totaal niet geschikt voor de persoon zelf die met bepaald psychise stoornis of probleem rond loop.)
Dus vind zeer zeker belangrijk voor de mensen die van plan zijn om der aan te gaan eerst een doorverwijzing te vragen en dan samen met psychiater gaan uitzoeken wat het beste voor de individu is) het word er op neer gegooid dat de anti depressivas die worden voorgeschreven als algemeen beeld en standaard pilletje is wat het dus echt niet is!

----------


## tantett

Ik had daarnaast ook telefonisch contact met psychiater gehad die gewoon niet kon geloven hoe gemakkelijk het gaat de voorschrijvingen.
Dit mag officieel geneens!
En kan zelfs als de persoon verkeerde soort pil krijgt alleen maar erger worden!

----------


## moos

Ik heb alle berichten intussen een beetje gelezen en herken mezelf er enorm in!!
Ik had nooit aan dit kloten middel moeten beginnen!! (dat denkt ws iedereen??) en ik ga nu terug van 20mg naar 10 mg per dag om zsm van die rotzooi af te zijn!! Maar....wat gebeurt er dan?? De schokken, duizeligheid en 'afkickverschijnselen' ken ik onderhand wel, maar wat als je helemaal stopt?? Seroxat is zoiets heftigs, dat als je ermee stopt, je bijna professionele hulp nodig hebt!! Ik denk echt dat geen enkele huisarts zich dit realiseert. Ik heb het nl voorgeschreven gekregen door mijn huisarts en géén psycholoog of psychiater!!
Terwijl ik denk en vind dat dat besluit wel bij die mensen hóórt te liggen en niet bij de huisarts!!
Ben benieuwd hoe jullie erover denken, serieus!! Dus aub... reageer!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind ook dat AD's enkel moeten worden voorgeschreven door mensen die er verstand van hebben...zéker niet de huisarts! Ik vind ook dat ze veel te snel worden voorgeschreven!!

----------


## Petra717

Een psycholoog heeft niet de bevoegdheid om Ad's voor te schrijven, wel kan hij/zij een voorkeur aangeven bij de huisarts en overleggen met de huisarts over de AD's... helaas gebeurt dit zeeer weinig! 
Een psychiater heeft wél de bevoegdheid om AD's voor te schrijven, en die doen dat dan ook. Het voordeel is dat wanneer een psychiater AD's voorschrijft, dit gericht doet aan de klacht en persoon... dus niet zomaar simpel een standaardje.. 

petra

----------


## anoek

Ik weet het niet, of ze het makkelijk voorschrijven, ligt aan de arts.
Ik heb vroeger eens AD gebruikt, ergens rond mijn 28. Dat was of seroxat of een ander middel, prosac..weet niet of die laatste klopt, wat al beroerd was om mee te beginnen, gewoon, idd bijna een psychiater bij nodig..
Ik bleef ook rare verschijnselen houden. scheuten door mijn achterhoofd, blokkerige beelden bij hoofd draaien, witte drijvende wolken voor mijn ogen als ik in bed lag. Ik ben wat fobisch voor deze dingen, ik vond dat al eng.
en afkikken.. was vreselijk!
-
Ik ben nu 45, en sinds een tijdje een ander middel, iets nieuws wat redelijk goed schijnt te bevallen.. ik had er eerst 30 mg. en nu 60, de bijverschijnselen waren anders, maar wel vervelend, maar niet zo eng. De vermoeidheids klachten die die geven (bijverschijnselen) gaan hopelijk z. s.m weg. Ik heb de zwaardere nu 15 dagen.
Ik wacht't af.

Mijn arts is een hele goede arts, hij bood ook professionele hulp aan. En dat vind ik erg goed. Ik heb daar nog niet voor gekozen. 
Artsen zitten met tijd enz.
Het zou goed zijn als er een maatsch. Werker, of Psycholoog in een huisartsen-praktijk aanwezig zou zijn, die iets anders erbji zou kunnen doen, om tijd op te vullen in de praktijk gewoon, altjid aanwezig, net als een secretaresse, en direkte aansluiting op de praktijk.
Het systeem zou anders kunnen .
Het is maar een idee.

----------


## kayro

Ik kreeg de AD voorgeschreven via de reumatoloog en mijn huisatrs wilde ze eerste instantie niet geven, ik kreeg ze om dat ik zo vermoeid ben, nou ben inmiddels gestopt met AD omdat ik steeds moeier werd.

----------


## Petra717

@ Kayro, 

Wat vond je er zelf van dat je AD kreeg voorgeschreven? Heeft je huisarts toen ook uitgelegd waarom hij/zij dat niet wou voorschrijven? 

Vind je dat je voldoende bent ingelicht over de AD die je kreeg voorgeschreven?

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Anoek, 

Even reageren op de stelling.. U schrijft dat u niet weet of ze het gemakkelijk voorschrijven en dat het aan de arts ligt. 
Natuurlijk zijn verschillen, en ligt het aan de arts, de arts schrijft het middel immers voor. Alleen hoe snel doet een arts dat en hoe bepaalt de arts welke AD hij/zij voorschrijft? Tijdsdruk een belangrijk item hierbij, want het kost noueenmaal tijd om een gerichte AD voor te schrijven. Wat je schrijft over een psycholoog of maatschappelijk werker altijd aanwezig op een huisartsen praktijk, lijkt mij een heel goed voorstel. Zij krijgen sowieso meer tijd per patïent en zijn gespecialiseerder in de geestelijke gezondheid. Toevallig weet ik dat er in het Noorden van het land hier al proeven mee zijn. Hoe dit bevalt weet ik niet.

Je schreef ook dat je huisarts proffesionele hulp aangeboden heeft, mag ik vragen waarom je het nog niet hebt aangenomen? Ik weet niet waarom je AD gebruikt, maar over het algemeen ben ik met het onderstaande eens.




> Het is geen wondermiddel en ik heb er psychotherapie naast gehad. Je moet ook niet denken dat het iets oplost, het geeft je tijdelijke verlichting (zolang je het gebruikt dus) en in die tijd moet je met je problemen aan de gang en die een plaats geven. Want als je het middel slikt, je een tijdje beter voelt tijdens het slikken, maar niets doet aan je problemen, dan val je in een diep gat als je stopt. En dat is logisch, want dan heb je jezelf alleen tijdelijk voor de gek gehouden.


Hoop dat je er iets in kan vinden. 

Petra




> Ik weet het niet, of ze het makkelijk voorschrijven, ligt aan de arts.
> -
> Mijn arts is een hele goede arts, hij bood ook professionele hulp aan. En dat vind ik erg goed. Ik heb daar nog niet voor gekozen. 
> Het zou goed zijn als er een maatsch. Werker, of Psycholoog in een huisartsen-praktijk aanwezig zou zijn, die iets anders erbji zou kunnen doen, om tijd op te vullen in de praktijk gewoon, altjid aanwezig, net als een secretaresse, en direkte aansluiting op de praktijk.
> Het systeem zou anders kunnen .
> Het is maar een idee.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik vind zeker dat de huisarts, maar ook andere specialisten de patienten veel beter moeten voorlichten over AD. Ik vindt dat beide veel te snel zoiets voorschrijven.
Ik vind dat er door beide goed bij nagedacht moet worden voor er zoiets wordt voorgeschreven. Ik heb in 2007 een tijdje Amitriptyline en Efexor geslikt. Nou ik zal je vertellen dat ik nog nooit in mijn leven zo ziek ben geweest als in de periode dat ik die 
AD slikte. Verschrikkelijk!! Ik kreeg die AD's voorgeschreven om de (zenuw)pijn te verminderen, maar in plaats dat dat verminderde werd ik een zombie!
Misselijk, overgeven, bijna niet meer op mijn benen kunnen staan, duizeligheid, verwardheid, gejaagd, noem maar op. Ik heb geloof ik zo'n beetje alle bijwerkingen gehad die je maar kon krijgen. Volgens mijn arts kwam dat allemaal niet door de AD, want dat kon niet. Maar, toen ik op eigen houtje stopte met de AD verdwenen de klachten weer.
Dus naar mijn mening moeten zowel de huisarts als de specialisten de patienten beter voorlichten, en zelf eerst goed nadenken voor ze zoiets voorschrijven.

----------


## Petra717

Ik denk dat er daar ook een heel groot probleem zit... Specialisten en huisartsen hebben vaak zelf niet voldoende kennis over AD, alleen de basis en een beetje erom heen...en de kennis dateerd misschien wel van een jaren terug?!?! Denk dat daar eerst maar eens verander moet worden! 

Petra

----------


## anoek

> Hoi Anoek, 
> 
> Even reageren op de stelling.. U schrijft dat u niet weet of ze het gemakkelijk voorschrijven en dat het aan de arts ligt. 
> Natuurlijk zijn verschillen, en ligt het aan de arts, de arts schrijft het middel immers voor. Alleen hoe snel doet een arts dat en hoe bepaalt de arts welke AD hij/zij voorschrijft? Tijdsdruk een belangrijk item hierbij, want het kost noueenmaal tijd om een gerichte AD voor te schrijven. Wat je schrijft over een psycholoog of maatschappelijk werker altijd aanwezig op een huisartsen praktijk, lijkt mij een heel goed voorstel. Zij krijgen sowieso meer tijd per patïent en zijn gespecialiseerder in de geestelijke gezondheid. Toevallig weet ik dat er in het Noorden van het land hier al proeven mee zijn. Hoe dit bevalt weet ik niet.
> 
> Je schreef ook dat je huisarts proffesionele hulp aangeboden heeft, mag ik vragen waarom je het nog niet hebt aangenomen? Ik weet niet waarom je AD gebruikt, maar over het algemeen ben ik met het onderstaande eens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hallo Petra,
Ik dank je voor je reactie. Ik heb geen professionele hulp genomen, nog omdat ik nu, eigelijk heel goed weet waarom ik zo moe was steeds. Ik kreeg de medicijnen omdat ik hondsmoe was en veel lichamellijke en psychische klachten kreeg. Ik heb vorig jaar teveel Inegatieve dingen gehad, die emotioneel te zwaar waren. Ik hebveel nagedacht en kwam tot deze conclusie.
Waarom geen hulp. Ik heb vorige jaren, 2 of zo, maatsch. werksters gehad thuis en veel gesprekken samen met mijn zoon, en was ook daar moe van. Moe van blablabla..Ik heb er geen zin in. Nu ben ik aan het leren om met piekeren, spanningen enz. om te gaan, want daar zit de kneep.
Ik moet het onder de knie krijgen, natuurlijk met vallen en opstaan.
Probeer mezelf een beetje te trainen.. ook al ga ik (ik spreek alleen voor mezelf) naar een psych. dan verteld die me ook dat ik dit en dat beter anders kan doen. Ik moet werken aan mijzelf. Ben wat te overgevoelig, wordt gauw moe van dingen..problemen enz. Het zit in mijn systeem dus zal niet zo 1,2,3 weggaan. Door die oververmoeidheid( psychisch) werd ik erg naar beneden getrokken en somber..en zag overal beren op de weg. nergens zin in enz. Het is 'god zij dank niet zo dat ik in een situatie zit die me ziek maakt zoals scheidingen slechte huwelijken en ander ellendige zaken, dat heb ik net een jaar of 6wat achter me.. Ben iemand die vooruit wil zien. De nasleep van zulke dingen zijn erg lastig, ondanks dat het een goede keus was. Ik heb (we hebben ) gewoon nare dingen meegemaakt, teveel in te korte tijd, zodat je amper kan ademen..
Het is nu beter. maar moet het doel voor ogen blijven zien.
Verder heb ik niets tegen op maatsch. werkers of psychiaters, je kan ze hard nodig hebben. Het duurde lang voor mijn medicijnen werkten, maar nu gaat het goed. als ik ga afbouwen denk ik dat ik dat in onverleg heel langzaam doe. b.v een half jaar of een jaar, zo ik hiet boven ergens las.

Heel veel sterkte voor iedereen.(en voor mezelf :-)) )

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Anoek, 

Bij jou is het dus het geval, dat je al heel veel therapie hebt gehad. En nu zelf wil oplossen, athans leren omgaan met. Dan kan ik het begrijpen. 
Zolang je zelf weet wat de oorzaak is en hoe je het kan aanpassen... kan ik het begrijpen! 
Ben blij om te lezen dat jezelf heel goed en bewust de keuze hebt gemaakt en aan jezelf werkt, met oog op realiteit en je eigen beweging erin. Mijn complimenten! 

Zelf loop ik wel bij psychotherapeut, realiseer me steeds meer dat ik het ook echt nodig is, hoe graag ik het ook zelf wil doen. Alleen dat kan ik niet; omdat ik niet weet hoe het moet, omdat ik het ergens toch niet wil en omdat ik snel terug zou vallen in me gewoontes. Er zijn bij mij gewoon zoveel dingen die ik niet heb verwerk en bij het kleinste naar boven komen.. Nu werk ik daar doormiddel van EMDR en cognitieve gedragstherapie aan. 

Knuffel, 
Petra




> hallo Petra,
> Ik dank je voor je reactie. Ik heb geen professionele hulp genomen, nog omdat ik nu, eigelijk heel goed weet waarom ik zo moe was steeds. Ik kreeg de medicijnen omdat ik hondsmoe was en veel lichamellijke en psychische klachten kreeg. Ik heb vorig jaar teveel Inegatieve dingen gehad, die emotioneel te zwaar waren. Ik hebveel nagedacht en kwam tot deze conclusie.
> Waarom geen hulp. Ik heb vorige jaren, 2 of zo, maatsch. werksters gehad thuis en veel gesprekken samen met mijn zoon, en was ook daar moe van. Moe van blablabla..Ik heb er geen zin in. Nu ben ik aan het leren om met piekeren, spanningen enz. om te gaan, want daar zit de kneep.
> Ik moet het onder de knie krijgen, natuurlijk met vallen en opstaan.
> Probeer mezelf een beetje te trainen.. ook al ga ik (ik spreek alleen voor mezelf) naar een psych. dan verteld die me ook dat ik dit en dat beter anders kan doen. Ik moet werken aan mijzelf. Ben wat te overgevoelig, wordt gauw moe van dingen..problemen enz. Het zit in mijn systeem dus zal niet zo 1,2,3 weggaan. Door die oververmoeidheid( psychisch) werd ik erg naar beneden getrokken en somber..en zag overal beren op de weg. nergens zin in enz. Het is 'god zij dank niet zo dat ik in een situatie zit die me ziek maakt zoals scheidingen slechte huwelijken en ander ellendige zaken, dat heb ik net een jaar of 6wat achter me.. Ben iemand die vooruit wil zien. De nasleep van zulke dingen zijn erg lastig, ondanks dat het een goede keus was. Ik heb (we hebben ) gewoon nare dingen meegemaakt, teveel in te korte tijd, zodat je amper kan ademen..
> Het is nu beter. maar moet het doel voor ogen blijven zien.
> Verder heb ik niets tegen op maatsch. werkers of psychiaters, je kan ze hard nodig hebben. Het duurde lang voor mijn medicijnen werkten, maar nu gaat het goed. als ik ga afbouwen denk ik dat ik dat in overleg heel langzaam doe. b.v een half jaar of een jaar, zo ik hier boven ergens las.
> 
> Heel veel sterkte voor iedereen.(en voor mezelf :-)) )

----------


## gabry

*IK BEN VOOR ER VOOR DAT WEER ALLEEN PSYCHIATERS DEZE MIDDELEN MOGEN UITSCHRIJVEN*

m.a.w. schoenmaker blijf bij leest.

Huisartsen zijn nu voor 70% verantwoordelijk voor de uitgeschreven recepten, zelfs voor rugklachten en migraine.

Vroeger werd aan de hand van een diagnose dit middel voor geschreven, door alleen psychiaters, nu wordt in een huiartsen-praktijk naar aanleiding van een gesprek van 10 minuten, zo'n middel voor geschreven. Veel te snel en vaak niet onderbouwd naar mijn mening.

----------


## Ronald68

Ik ben blij dat mijn huisarts ze voorgeschreven heeft. Ik kon niet direct bij een psygoloog terecht maar ging wel helemaal kapot. En indirect mijn gezin ook. Als ik thuis kwam sloot ik me direct op in de slaapkamer. Na 3 weken met startproblemen, waarover ik uitgebreid was ingelicht, knapte ik goed op. Ik had toen nog steeds geen afspraak gehad met een psygoloog.
Maar mischien heb ik wel een goede huisarts.

----------


## Luuss0404

Door de lange wachtlijsten bij psychiaters (de enigen die AD mochten voorschijven) is er besloten dat huisartsen ook AD mogen voorschrijven als ze dit nodig achten voor hun patient.
Er lopen huisartsen rond die na een gesprek van 10 minuten of een telefonisch consult al gelijk AD voorschrijven aan hun patient, terwijl de klacht van de patient ook (misschien wel beter) op een andere manier behandeld kan worden, maar dat kost vaak meer tijd wat huisartsen niet altijd hebben... en daarbij komt dat huisartsen vaak niet (goed genoeg) op de hoogte zijn van de eventuele bijwerkingen, de 'instapperiode' en het afbouwen...
Maar zoals Ronald aangeeft hoeft niet elke huisarts zo'n onwetend persoon te zijn!

----------

